# VBScript über JS starten?



## hotschen (25. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen.
Vorweg: Ich hab keinen Schimmer von Javascript und ja, ich habe den gepinnten Beitrag gelesen.
Folgendes: Ich schreibe hin und wieder VB Scripte für Photoshop. Diese müssen dann per Doppelklick gestartet werden. In PS direkt lassen sich nur Javascripte starten.

Ist es irgendwie möglich, aus einem Javascript ein VB Script zu starten? Kanns mir zwar nicht so wirklich vorstellen, aber fragen kann man ja mal 

Gruß hotschen


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. April 2006)

Mit Javascript nicht, aber mit JScript(das ist es eigentlich, was bspw. im IE ausgeführt wird...es ist somit entweder an den WindowsScriptingHost oder an Anwendungen, welche die Bibliotheken des IE benutzen gebunden).

Wie das Scripting bei Photoshop abläuft, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, aber bspw. im IE kannst du per JScript VBS-Skripte genauso aufrufen, wie du JScripte aufrufst...
Beispiel:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="VBScript">
<!--
   Function VbsFunktion()
      MsgBox "Hallo, hier ist VBScript"
   End Function
//-->
</SCRIPT>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JScript">
<!--
   document.ondblclick=new Function('fx','VbsFunktion()');
//-->
</SCRIPT>
</head>
<body>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## hotschen (26. April 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort, aber so würde mir das nichts bringen. (Zumindest wüsste ich nicht wie)

Ich hab jetzt eine Lösung gefunden:

```
var myvb = new File ('/c/test.vbs'); 
myvb.execute();
```
So klappts wunderbar!


----------

